# Where to put inline fuel shutoff valve?



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Going to put in a inline fuel shutoff valve and don't know best place to install.

Should the valve go between fuel tank and fuel pump OR between pump and carburetor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can install it in either location,with no problem,but I like it just before the carb,so that ,if I have to work on the carb,it doesn't lose much fuel.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Having had to repair or replace fuel lines, fuel filters and fuel pumps, I myself prefer going right off the tank if it's handy. This way, if any work needs to be performed at any point after the tank you don't have to deal with emptying your fuel tank. Any other tap into the line and all you have to drain is the fuel line itself. No biggie.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep ! It all depends on how you want it .
Just remember,though,to open it,before starting.Obvious reason is you'd get no fuel,but if it's cranked for too long with it closd,it can weaken the fuel pump.
Then get in the habit of closing it,when done,to keep fuel out of the crankcase if the carb float sticks.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I got a metal 1/4 turn valve to install. I think I'll place it between tank and fuel pump as was mentioned for when working on.

I think when I change out the fuel filter and put on the valve, I'm gonna also replace all the fuel line as it's over 20yrs old. I can tell, as there's some factory paint color of the mower on fuel line from the factory.

It'll also give me chance to clean out fuel tank of any grit that's settled on bottom, when changing out the lines.


----------

